# Please Help :(



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone My names Jen and I am 26 years old. Last April 2013 I had my thyroid totally removed becuase I had graves disease and none of the medications were working. I was pregnant at the time and had my son in Sept. Ever since I had my son my labs have been extremely high. I have done another uptake scan since then and also a thyroidblogin blood test and it has all came back normal. My question is why would my labs still be high if I do not have a thyroid anymore and all my labs besides my THS labs would be normal? My doctor keeps thinking I am taking synthroid to make them high but I have not had any synthroid since he took me off of it two months ago!! I see him on the 19th again but wanted to know if anyone else has ever been thought this. Thank you so much.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome! Have they done an ultrasound to see if maybe parts of your thyroid has grown back (I don't know if an uptake exam would show that?)?

Can you clarify--your TSH lab is off but your other labs (which labs are those?) are normal? I'm hoping your doctor isn't basing your medicine on your TSH alone, because that would be bad. Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

I have been dealing with depression and mood swing. Sometimes Im extrmely hot. I am ALWAYS tired and just sluggish and I feel really hyper sometimes too. It weird because I feel like I have graves sometimes and then others I feel like im hypo..Here are my labs:

Thyroglobulin AB <1.0

Thyroglobulin Serum <0.1

Thyroglobuin RIA None

Thyroxine Free 2.67 (higher than normal)

Thyrotropin Senstive <0.015 Lower then normal


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

Uptake scan was normal and I have no thyroid at all they have not done an ultrasound yet.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just curious...did they find any cancer in the pathology? I'm wondering why they are running the thyroglobulin? Unless they are measuring if to indicate the presence of thyroid tissue??

Do you have the ranges for those labs? Have you had any antibodies tested since you had your surgery?

I think an ultrasound is an excellent idea and possible a radioiodine uptake scan. It does sound like something may have grown back...


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

When they took out my thyroid out they said it had very tiny bit of cancer but that was it. I did the Radioiodine uptake 3 weeks ago and there was nothing there it was normal no tissue.


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

Could I have thyroidits and it not show up on a blood test?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.eje-online.org/content/165/3/375.full.pdf

Hi there and welcome! Could you please tell us what labs are high? Can you post results and ranges?

After reading through the whole story so far; I am wondering if you have ectopic thyroid tissue elsewhere's? For example on your ovaries.

You might need a whole body uptake scan. Perhaps you can bring this up to your doctor?

It would also be a good idea to have labs tests run for TSI and Trab.

Info above for that as well.


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

The results I posted up top are from last week those are the most recent. The did an uptake scan of my overies and there was so tissue. I dont know whats going on with me 



JennyMoreno said:


> I have been dealing with depression and mood swing. Sometimes Im extrmely hot. I am ALWAYS tired and just sluggish and I feel really hyper sometimes too. It weird because I feel like I have graves sometimes and then others I feel like im hypo..Here are my labs:
> 
> Thyroglobulin AB <1.0
> 
> ...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I honestly don't know what to say, other than, I think you are going to have to have a full thyroid panel that consists of (minimally):

TSH

Free t4

Free t3

TPO

TSI

You must be so frustrated


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

I am so much because my doctor keeps thinking I am taking syntroid to make my levels high but I have not had any meds since he took me off of them 2 months ago. He gives me a hard but its not me Im not doing anything to make them high.


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

Is TSI and TPO different than the Thyroidglubin Blood tests?



joplin1975 said:


> I honestly don't know what to say, other than, I think you are going to have to have a full thyroid panel that consists of (minimally):
> 
> TSH
> 
> ...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes. Both are antibodies (TSI usually (but not exclusively) related to Grave's and TPO usually (usually but not exclusively) related to Hashi's). At least those would answer your question about thyroiditis when you don't have a thyroid.


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

Is it possible to have Hashis without any antibodies showing up? Sorry asking so many questions just I have been googling and reseaching a lot what could be going on with me.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

I guess the big question here is how are you feeling?

You aren't taking any replacement hormone? But you have not thyroid to make it anymore.

Definitely work with your Dr. to figure this out. If their not help, get a second opinion.


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

All he did was Accuse me of taking sythroid when the last time he gave me the synthroid was back in FEB. He was mad at me,,I have not had anything and he was like well I dont belive you. I asked for a second opion he said go ahead. I started crying im so upset. I dont know why my labs are so high I have no taken anything.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Bluntly stated, if my doctor accused me of doing something I hadn't done, I'd fire him.


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

Im done with him CA-Lynn. I was really upset because I am in the army. If he puts that he the thinks I am medicating myself it could go on my record and really hurt my future the military will think I am a druggy but I did nothing wrong. There has to be somehting else going on and they just think its me. Im so upset I havent been able to eat and my nerves are a wreck. I go see my caseworker today so I hope she doesnt give me a hard time too.


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

My other doctor said that I must have a mental disorder wheere I take the pills.Im so upset.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That is a load of crap and simply not right. I wish I had some suggestions for you...I'm so sorry!!


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

It ok I just dont know what to do. Im in the Army and they are trying to get me in trouble for taking pills and the last time I had any pills that he gave me was FEB! I dont know why my counts are so off now Im scared if they do go down and they going to say " see me threatned her and she stopped taking them" when I havent had any medications. I waiting for my refurral to go thought so that I can see another doctor. I am just so stressed and upset no one belives me


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Jenny, is there any chance that they only took half of your thyroid instead of the whole thing? Mistakes happen...just curious.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Assuming you are in possession of a lot of Synthroid, what you might do is get a record of all the pills ever dispensed to you, the dates. Then turn what you have left back over to the Adjutant General's Office.

I really am not sure how this works, but if the AG's office is your advocate, then I would establish documentation with them.


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

No they did take the whole thing. Ive had the uptake scans done and they said there was nothing in there. I dont know what to do everyone  The last pills I had was FEB 21ST that he prescribed to me its in their system thats the last time. They are trying to say I buy them??? I didnt know you buy them. I have 3 babies Im not trying to get in trouble. Everyone thinks im crazy but I have had anything and my labs are still high and hes telling me they cant find tissue. Im so scared I dont know what to do. I am waiting for my refurral to see another doctor but I hope they dont look at me the same way


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You say your labs are "High." Which labs are you referring to? The only ones I see that you posted are for antibody testing.

Do you mean your TSH? If your TSH is higher than normal, then it equates to little/no drugs in your system. [Where ARE your other thyroid test results, like TSH, Free T3, Free T4???]

Are you sure you're understanding everything correctly? I have a strong sense that something is being lost in translation. Also, I sure wouldn't worry about anyone thinking you're a druggie......believe me, Synthroid would not be a drug of choice for any addict.


----------



## JennyMoreno (May 14, 2014)

This is my blood work from

MAY 9TH- THYROIDTROPIN SENSTIVE 0.015 (LOWER THAN NORMAL)

MAY 21ST- THROIDTROPIN SENSTIVE 0.033 (LOWER THAN NORMAL)

My doctor is saying im overdoing on pills based on those labs and I have no had any since FEB 

Im not sure what THROIDTROPIN is I think its T4 I dont know all he said was that i was a overdosing and doing this to my body


----------

